# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] Βλάβη σε camcorder Canon MV500i

## Thansavv

Καλησπέρα...
Έχω μια ηλικιωμένη κάμερα MV500i η οποία δούλευε κανονικά μέχρι πριν μια βδομάδα. Δυστυχώς την ξέχασα στο αμάξι δύο βράδια και είχε έξω -20°C. Από τότε δεν βλέπει τίποτα...
Αναπαραγωγή κάνει κανονικά και στο LCD και στο προσοφθάλμιο (πως το λένε)...
Όταν όμως είναι να κάνει εγγραφή, όλα μαύρα...
Τι μπορεί να τα έφτυσε από το κρύο? :Confused1:

----------


## Thansavv

Ψάχνοντας για πληροφορίες στο διαδίκτυο σχετικά μ΄αυτό το πρόβλημα, διάβασα ότι η σειρά MV500/600/650 κλπ. έχουν κάποια ευπάθεια στο CCD. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ γιατί ούτε τις γνώσεις ούτε τα εργαλεία διαθέτω, και το CCD είναι πολύ ακριβό. Οπότε,
επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα "καλή και οικονομική κάμερα" , θα παρακαλούσα όποιον έχει εμπειρία ,έχει ψάξει το θέμα αυτό και έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιο μοντέλο..... να το κάνει.
Βάζω ένα όριο στα 500€ (ανάλογα τις δόσεις), αλλά αν είναι και λιγότερα ειλικρινά  δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου....
Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## innovation

Καλησπερα, 
Μην καταθετεις τα οπλα τοσο γρήγορα! Είχα και εγω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε  μια canon (δεν θυμάμαι μοντέλο γιατί είναι της αδερφής μου) η οποία  έκανε τα παντα σωστά εκτός του οτι τραβούσε "μαύρα μεσάνυχτα". 
Σημαντίκό είναι να σημειώσω οτι σε πολύ έντονο φωτισμό διέκρινες καποια  αντικείμενα αχνοφωτισμένα, οπότε συμπέρανα οτι δεν είναι το CCD και  αποφάσισα να την κάνω φύλλο και φτερό. Οπως είδα , στο σωλήνα που είναι  οι 
φακοί και εστιάζουν στο ccd , στην μέση της διαδρομής υπάρχει ενα  ηλεκτρομηχανικό κλείστρο το οποίο "κατεβάζει" μεσα στη διαδρομή του  φωτός ενα σκούρο φίλτρο. Αυτό είχε κολλήσει κάτω και πάντα τραβούσε  σκούρα. Το ξεμπλοκάρισα και τώρα η camera δουλευει σαν καινούρια. Αξίζει  να σημειώσω οτι πουθενά δεν βρήκα εστω μια αναφορά για παρόμοιο  πρόβλημα στο διαδίκτυο. Ισως αξίζει να το τσεκάρεις.

Φιλικά , Γιώργος

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα συμφωνήσω με το γιώργο, μπορεί να έχει κολλήσει το iris από υγρασία.
Αυτό που κάνει αυτό είναι να κλίνει το οπτικό πεδίο του ccd ανάλογα με το φως που υπάρχει στον χώρο.
Ο έλεγχος που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι, κοιτάζεις τον φακό από κοντά και ανοίγεις την camera (power on) την στιγμή εκείνη κάνει έλεγχο το moter του zoom (zoom in - zoom out), και αμέσως μετά θα δεις το iris να ανοίγει (θέλει λίγο προσοχή δεν φαίνεται καθαρά).
Αν δεν δεις κάτι να ανοίγει, άνοιγμα καθάρισμα.
Τώρα αν πάλι ανοίγει κάνεις μια ερώτηση για το ccd δεν πρέπει να είναι και πολύ ακριβό.

----------


## spiroscfu

camera-lens-and-blue-iris-diaphragm-shutter.jpg

Το iris είναι το έγχρωμο φίλτρο (στην πραγματικότητα είναι μαύρο) 


camera2.jpg

Σαν και αυτό αλλά  μικρότερο.

----------


## Thansavv

Γιώργο και Σπύρο σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις :Smile: . Είστε πολύ κοντά... Όντως στα τελευταία της η κάμερα πολλές φορές δεν άλλαζε αυτόματα ανάλογα με την ένταση του φωτισμού, και σκοτείνιαζε η εικόνα. Το Zoom δουλεύει αλλά το διάφραγμα δεν το βλέπω να αλλάζει... Βρήκα και το service manual οπότε παίρνω και γάντια και αρχίζω την εγχείρηση.

Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να ανεβάσω εδώ το Service manual, γι αυτό βάζω μόνο το σύστημα των φακών.

----------


## Thansavv

Λοιπόν,αφού άνοιξα το σύστημα των οπτικών της κάμερας (2), διαπίστωσα ο μηχανισμός(4) του διαφράγματος(3) δεν περιστρεφόταν ελεύθερα αλλά με μια δυσκολία, κάτι σαν ξύνεται κάπου. Αν και έβαλα κάποιο καθαριστικό σπρέυ η κατάσταση δε βελτιώθηκε. Το πρόβλημα ήταν στο μικροσκοπικό "μοτέρ"(5) το οποίο περιστρέφεται περίπου 30° και ανοιγοκλείνει το διάφραγμα. Για λόγους περιέργειας το διέλυσα για να δώ τι παίζει. Ο "ρότορας" του μοτέρ(6) είχε σκάσει (φουσκώσει) και τριβόταν στο πλαστικό τοίχωμα. 
Να πώ ότι αφού άνοιξα το διάφραγμα χειροκίνητα (και έμεινε ανοιχτό) είδα εικόνα!!!! Δίκιο είχε ο Γιώργος (innavation), το CCD δεν έχει πρόβλημα...
Πρέπει να αλλάξω το  IG METER UNIT όπως αναφέρεται στο service manual. Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να το βρώ. Στο διαδίκτυο δε βρήκα ακόμα τίποτα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  :Smile: ,
Θανάσης

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σας...
Εδώ στη Φινλανδία που βρίσκομαι, ρώτησα στο service της Canon και μου είπανε ότι το ανταλλακτικό που ψάχνω (YH8-0112-000 000     IG METER UNIT) δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Μήπως κάποιος φίλος γνωρίζει  που θα μπορούσα να ρωτήσω στην Ελλάδα ή στο εξωτερικό, μήπως και το βρώ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## bzrmiltos

μπορω να  σε βοηθησω με ανταλλακτικο και τις απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις   αν δεν εχεις παραιτηθεί απο τη προσπάθεια !

----------


## maik65

> μπορω να σε βοηθησω με ανταλλακτικο και τις απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις αν δεν εχεις παραιτηθεί απο τη προσπάθεια !


 Μίλτο, δες λίγο την ημερομηνία του post...16-05-11

----------

